# comment mettre la musique de mon ipod sur itunes



## 0minouchette0 (11 Avril 2009)

bonjour,
mon ordi a planté  et j'ai du réinstaller les logiciels dont Itunes . La musique qui est sur mon ipod n'est donc  plus sur ma bibliotheque itunes et dans le dossier"ma musique " (du disque dur).j'aimerai donc remettre la musique qui est sur mon ipod dans ma bibliotheque itunes et sur mon disque dur.comment faire ?
merci.


----------



## mistake (11 Avril 2009)

Salut 

Il y a pas mal de logiciel te permettant de récuperer tes musiques qui se trouvent sur ton ipod sur ton pc. En plus ils sont gratuit, en faisant une recherche sur google tu devrais pas avoir trop de mal a les trouver , un exemple de logiciel avec le lien ci dessous.

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche79200-ipod-to-pc-transfer.html

A votre service mademoiselle ;-)


----------



## fandipod (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je connais un logiciel qui est très performant... Il s'appelle Senuti si tu es sur mac ou Yamipod si tu es sur Windows. Ce sont tous les deux des logiciels très performant et en plus totalement gratuit. Si tu as le moindre problème n'hésite pas à me contacter.

Bonne journée


----------

